# HF splitters



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 16, 2010)

HI,

I’m new here and have done some poking around but still looking for some help. I’m in the market for a splitter and kinda like the HF one. I’m torn between the 20 ton unit with the log lift and 4 way wedge and the 30 ton unit. THe 30 ton is listed as a horizontal but the pdf manual says vertical or horizontal. Can anyone verify if it is able to be tilted vertically?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  

There are a bunch with those splitters on the board.  Hopefully one will be by soon.

Matt


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope so thanks.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking at the pics, it looks like the 30 ton is the same as the 24 ton which is HV.  For what it is worth, and many here will disagree, I think you are better off with the horizontal unit.  The frame is much simpler and the log lift will get anything you cant lift onto the beam.  4 way wedge will be a nice productivity boost with straight grained wood as well.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 17, 2010)

I appreciate the input. I like the 4way wedge on that as well..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 17, 2010)

The only reason I can see why someone would want a 4 way wedge is if doing wood commercially.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 17, 2010)

I once thought the 4-way wedge was a great idea until I realized that a good portion of my wood is knotty, forked and not nice and straight. For me the 4-way wedge wouldn't make a lot of sense . . . perhaps if I had nice, straight wood. . . .


----------



## webie (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a splitter with a 4 and 6 way wedge . I can honestly tell you I have split some real crap with it .  Just last year I split 41 elm trees and never took off the 4 way . My splitter is only a 20 ton and I only recall one time getting it stuck useing a multi wedge on it . The 6 way wedge is a whole new ball game , But I would never buy a splitter even if you were only doing 3 cords a year that did not have a 4 way wedge . A 4 way wedge is 3 times as fast as a single wedge splitter .


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 17, 2010)

Based on zooming in on the picture it appears as if the 4 way is removable...I'm calling HF today. Man am I torn...I've used a vertical splitter but I almost cant pass up the 4way and lift.

Jim


----------



## webie (Mar 17, 2010)

Honestly if the splitter is anything at all its a great deal . You will never be sorry about haveing a 4 way wedge and log lift . the only thing that If you get this I would look or make somekind of a table for delivery .


----------



## blades (Mar 17, 2010)

I vote for lift and hor. only. I have a 30t HF, 10 years old, I seldom use it vertical, trying to move those big cookies under the ram is more difficult than noodling them down to movable size.  I have bent twisted and generally mangled the beam at this point.  Do a search for HF splitters lot of info on them from past posts. Mine has a briggs on it , not sure what they are using now. The robins are decent engines also


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I truly appreciate the input. I am leaning toward the HF horizontal w/ lift. My knees always kill me from either kneeling or sitting on a milk crate when splitting vertically.


----------



## webie (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got to know did you pull the trigger on the splitter


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 18, 2010)

blades said:
			
		

> I have bent twisted and generally mangled the beam at this point.



Doesn't this trouble anyone else? The last thing I would want is a splitter with a weak beam.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is a fairly big purchase for me so I'm hesitating more than I normally do on buying on. I'm giving thought to getting the 22 ton huskee from TSC now. I can go and get it and Know what I have. The HF model irritates me because I can't see it in person and then make my decision. Returning isn't a good option....I think I am over thinking this...


----------



## Bill (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the HF 22ton, it's my third splitter and I like it, but at the time you could not get a 4 way head for it. I would like to use the 4 way head but from experience that puts a lot of strain on the splitter. I almost never use the vertical position, I just prefer to horiz split. The only problem I have had with it the bracket broke on the pump, bad weld, I re-welded it on. It does have plenty of power and good return speed. But many people have the Tractor Supply splitters and like them also.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 19, 2010)

it looks like the 4 way comes off too..I'd use the 4 way for chunking up small for my folks and grandma. I like my stuff chiunked up bigger...I'm getting close to pulling the trigger..


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 19, 2010)

You saw this thread, right?  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23743/P75/


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 21, 2010)

pulled the trigger, got the HF with 4 way. Right wrong or indifferent...Will report results.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats, lets see that 4 way going through a big ole round.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 22, 2010)

We'll see how often that part gets used. At 20 tons I'm not sure if there is enough power there...the nice part is much of my wood is straight grained and not too huge..


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 23, 2010)

10 days or so for delivery.


----------



## webie (Mar 23, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> We'll see how often that part gets used. At 20 tons I'm not sure if there is enough power there...the nice part is much of my wood is straight grained and not too huge..


 I run a 4way on my 22ton with no problems I even run a 6 way on there . If you have problems let me know I am sure it can be fixed . 2 issues with 4 ways is they need to be split staggered . First you hit the first split and crack the wood 1 way about an inch of wedge does the trick then hits the wings for your 4 way split at any one time you are only splitting one way . If you hit all 4 ways at once chances are you will have a few issues . The other thing is the wings need to split with a slight up angle so as not to pinch the bottom 2 splits between your wedge and the ibeam of the splitter . 
using a 6 way wedge even gets to be trickier. 

Webie


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll certainly post when I get it and get it assembled. I do have access to a larger bore cylinder and higher gpm pump from when I was going to build a splitter. I want to see it run before playing with it too much.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 25, 2010)

It delivers monday.


----------



## webie (Mar 25, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> It delivers monday.


 got a woody yet ?
  ( To split )


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got 2 black locus bucked and pile up to split. Fell last summer. I've got about 2 cords of red oak and maple chunked up ready as well...and more on the way.


I'm ready to administer the stress test.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 26, 2010)

I was hoping it would get here a day or two earlier but looks like Monday it is. So next weekend she'll get used..


----------



## webie (Mar 29, 2010)

well did it show up ?


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 29, 2010)

IT did come. I'll get it together tomorrow. I can't stay and do it today. I had it delivered to work.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 29, 2010)

A few things I've learned thus far. 16 gpm pump, the 4 way comes off to reveal a nice normal wedge. Overall the unit is more heavily built than I expected. The proof will be in when it's operational. I've got hydraulic oil on order and plan to assemble the beast tomorrow or wednesday. I'll be using it Friday for sure and have pics and maybe some video.


----------



## webie (Mar 30, 2010)

Get a pic of the 4 way wedge I am interested in how it looks


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 30, 2010)

Every time I see this post I keep thinking how much we need Goose Rider back here . . . you know he would be all over this thread making some very constructive comments about HF splitters and his experiences with them.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll get some pictures today.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a thread where I think I talked about assembling it (be careful).
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3912/P45/


Again, since mine leaks, I don't think I'd use it before checking the retaining nut discussed earlier.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 30, 2010)

I run a maint dept and my guys are helping me at lunch set the beam with the highlow. I ordered the hydraulic oil and will have that tomorrow. I'm taking my time and making sure everything is right. I'm disappointed though that I got the locin motor not the Robin.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Mar 30, 2010)

Missing one locknut and motor isn't bolted down square. Other than that I'm preaty impressed thus far. Its more heavy duty than I anticipated.


----------



## webie (Apr 1, 2010)

Any chance you can post some pictures ?


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 1, 2010)

today...tomorrow it gets used.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 1, 2010)

It's alive


----------



## webie (Apr 1, 2010)

yea


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 1, 2010)

pics tomorrow. I ran out time.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 2, 2010)

Works preaty good. I ran wet and dry wood through it and the wet stuff tends to stick on the four way but the dry stuff just flys by. I got pics of the unit on my phone. I ve got to download them to my computer.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 2, 2010)

having pic problems


----------



## webie (Apr 3, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> Works preaty good. I ran wet and dry wood through it and the wet stuff tends to stick on the four way but the dry stuff just flys by. I got pics of the unit on my phone. I ve got to download them to my computer.



Get some hours on the wedge, It will probably get better as it gets polished . My 4 way is great now that a majority of the paint is off . Also I did a little grinding on it and have the wedge now slightly tipped down in the front .


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 3, 2010)

I will report more on the 4 way as it gets used. I did a couple of dumb things yesterday. Forgot to pull the safety pin out of the lift before actuating it..elongated the hole a little..no biggie. Also the slide is shaving the beam some as it wears in..I've got a booger on it near the wedge that I'll have to grind off..overall though I'm preaty happy.


----------



## webie (Apr 3, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> I will report more on the 4 way as it gets used. I did a couple of dumb things yesterday. Forgot to pull the safety pin out of the lift before actuating it..elongated the hole a little..no biggie. Also the slide is shaving the beam some as it wears in..I've got a booger on it near the wedge that I'll have to grind off..overall though I'm preaty happy.



I grease my slide and beam daily at the end of the day .


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 4, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> Also the slide is shaving the beam some as it wears in..I've got a booger on it near the wedge that I'll have to grind off...


My MTD did the same thing.  Raised sharks before I noticed and ground it down.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 4, 2010)

good to know..


----------



## jjfmetal (Apr 5, 2010)

Clarkbar2311..  ??   how much did u pay for your splitter? and is this the one u got?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=56072

How is it working for ya?  cycle time?

thanks



here is another one i was looking at buying also.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 5, 2010)

I paid the same price. I think shipping was $89. Don't have cycle time numbers but it isn't super fast. It also does not have a robin engine.

I looked at the same unit at northern but decided against it. 

I've only split a few rounds so far so I don't have a ton of useful data yet.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 5, 2010)

Another thing I wanted to point out about thr hf model I got was it does not have a detent valve for the cylinder. It must be actuated in both directions...just fyi.


----------



## webie (Apr 5, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> Another thing I wanted to point out about thr hf model I got was it does not have a detent valve for the cylinder. It must be actuated in both directions...just fyi.



Just another way to cut corners that sucks .


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it does suck. Overall there are plusses and minusses but I'm stuck with my decision and I'm going to make the best out of it. I no longer have to borrow my friends splitter and I do not rely on woodheat. For me its as much a reason to be outside doing manly work away from the stresses of home and work. It's a reality escape.


----------



## webie (Apr 5, 2010)

Could you list the pros and cons ?


----------



## jjfmetal (Apr 5, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> Another thing I wanted to point out about thr hf model I got was it does not have a detent valve for the cylinder. It must be actuated in both directions...just fyi.



wtf, that ain't right....!   I would have to change that for sure


----------



## HeatsTwice (Apr 6, 2010)

I changed mine on an old splitter for around $100 and 2 hours of work.


----------



## KarlP (Apr 6, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> Another thing I wanted to point out about thr hf model I got was it does not have a detent valve for the cylinder. It must be actuated in both directions...just fyi.



Do you mean that if you push the lever to the return position it doesn't stay there till the piston hits bottom (or wedge hits top depending on how you look at it)?  

Are you sure there isn't a valve and its not just way out of adjustment?  My HF splitter needs me to hold the lever for the first ~2 minutes of operation in cold weather till the oil warms up but after that it works perfectly.  Never gives me any problems in the summer.  I'd try adjusting the "pressure release detent adjusting screw" in the diagram below or calling HF for a new valve.  

http://www.princehyd.com/Portals/0/products/valves/LS3000InstS.pdf


----------



## blades (Apr 6, 2010)

it is entirely possible that HF did not use a detent valve for the splitting cylinder due to needing the second valve to operate the lift, as mentioned cheap way out instead of a detent valve with a power beyond option for the second valve.
Mine is a Hor./Vert. unit 12 years old.
If the pusher is shaving the beam put a straight edge on top of the beam between the ram and the wedge to see if it is bowed. This was the second thing I ran into on mine which is now 12 years old. the first was the return line filter valve was bad.  I have had no issues with the cylinder to date, others have.  My valve is worn out  at this point. I did have the anchor block for the cylinder let go ( that was exciting) bad weld, no penetration. High pressure hose from pump to valve blew last year. Really need a protection cage over pump as it is exposed to pieces popping or dropping off the beam.
Because mine is a h/v unit the wood is trapped between the wedge and the foot which with very knarly pieces has caused the problems previously stated in an earlier post. ( beam twisted , bowed , flanges bent, return knockoff/ shield for wedge mangled from pieces adhered to wedge) it has seen a lot of cords. You do not always see this stuff occurring as you are splitting  Another area of concern on mine is the guides for the push plate impossible to keep them tight so the push plate always ends up with left to right slop which has caused some of the damage.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes the guide is sloppy. I cant push it to one side or the other. I'd slap a straight edge on it tonight if I can get to it. I don't mind the cylinder not auto returning. I did when I used my friends vertical splitter as I wanted to minimize how long I was kneeling or sitting on a milk crate.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 7, 2010)

So I called HF today and got a few issues semi resolved. They are sending me a new rail assembly beam and slide. I also asked about what they intend to do given that it is advertised to have a Robin engine and came with a Locin. THey said they'd have to call me back on the engine part. I came home and there was a message on my phone offering me 10% off the splitter refunded to my credit card to settle...


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 8, 2010)

That 10% will make a nice payment toward a Robin engine, if the Locin ever goes bad...


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 8, 2010)

10% is not enough. Thats a sale discount price. I think 20 or 30 would be more fair and reasonable.


----------



## jjfmetal (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah get 30% then slap this motor on there....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7917960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_894wt_973


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not going to change it just to change it. The locin works and starts nice. I just have quality doubts longterm.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 9, 2010)

took the 10%.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 17, 2010)

picture


----------



## jjfmetal (Apr 19, 2010)

image not working?    u still liking the splitter?   could u get a video of that bad boy?


thanks


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Apr 28, 2010)

hope this works


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 1, 2010)

got some pictures up.


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 2, 2010)

Whats strange is that the splitter at:
http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-with-robin-engine-56072.html
(I presume the same make and model) indicates that it is meant to be used on logs no wider in diameter than 8". But the lift is obviously capable of hoisting 2.5' - 3' diameter logs.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 2, 2010)

yeh the manual says 10" max. I've split about 16" max so far. I also find that removing the pin on the 4 way helps the wood work its way past the 4 way.


----------



## webie (May 2, 2010)

Maybe thats all they want to see for to use the 4 way wedge , not sure just quessing .  If truely the capacity was only 10 inches what the use of haveing a splitter .  Whats the capacity of the log lift does it have weight capacity on there ? I think my timberwolf is like 500 or something like that on the log lift , I would have to look for sure . I know I have lifted 36 inchers on there .


----------



## webie (May 2, 2010)

Clarkbar whats the measurement from the bottom of the 4 way to the beam . Just wondering what size splits this thing does . I wonder why they have that pin in the 4 way ?


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 2, 2010)

I'll get that dimension once it stops raining. It's out in my shed. Its about 5" or so. I just remove that pin. It's really just in the way.

I'm not sure the lift capacity. But I put my 300lb self on there and it didnt strain.

Other than the sloppy rail I Iike it so far. ,


----------



## blades (May 7, 2010)

If they are still using the 3 piece push block, by that I mean the push block, spacer,and the plate underneath, with bolts through all 3. Weld the spacers to the push block ( makes it a channel to follow beam) otherwise the push block cylinder assembly will be dancing all over the place as you can't get the bolts tight enough to keep the spacers from getting hammered out of posistion. Could lead to a bent cylinder shaft. Less of a problem on yours more so on the Horz-Vert units as the wedge tries to follow the grain on knarly stuff.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 8, 2010)

I plan on making the replacement beam and slide that they are sending me much more tight. The damage is already done to the beam I have. It's not terrible but I bothers me. Thanks for your input. I agree on the method.


----------



## blades (May 8, 2010)

New beam I am constructing for HF


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 8, 2010)

Big and Beefy..


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jul 13, 2010)

Got my new Beam and slide today. Got a new 4 way wedge coming. Taking this thing right over to the machine shop to re-engineer the slide assembly.


----------



## blades (Jul 13, 2010)

My rebuild of 10 year old HF 30t splitter, Strictly horz. now. New Beam and valve, aux. 1.5gal hydro tank added, 12" wedge, push plate is 1.25" thick with 1/2" gussets. Hydro lines and valve repositioned for use from either side. table also added but I do not have pic of that at present.
With the additional tank not allowing air to be entrained in the hydro oil, the unit runs much cooler.
Splitts 24" Elm rounds with nary a grunt,  what won't split it just shears. 
I know the push plate could be taller, but it is what I had on hand, If it proves to be a problem I will construct a a taller one.  So far it has been fine after plowing through a face cord of Elm.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you show me a better shot of your slide. Especially where it meets the beem.


----------



## blades (Jul 16, 2010)

rails on beam are 1" angle iron of the heaviest I could find. The side plate is 2.5" channel iron also the thickest web I could find. Rails are welded to beam. side plate bolted (1/2" dia.) to base of pusher(base is 1.25" thick) This works fine with all but the worst items. If the round starts to roll back or climb the wedge then some deformation of the side plates is occurring. Easily corrected with a BFH. I will have to beef this area up a little later on both the rail and the side plates. 1" sq. solid for the rails and likely make the side plate channels out of 1/2" plate. that should resolve the issue. A taller push plate would only tend to aggravate this as it would apply more leverage to the affected area unless I raise the  cylinder. Currently the ram is centered on the push plate in relation to the pates height from the beam. Out of batteries for camera at present.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the details. I'm thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## blades (Jul 16, 2010)

I just noticed that I am using a 1/2" bolt through the ramcup and ram, I need to increase this to at least 9/16" owing to the original bolt being metric and slightly larger than .5".  Hopefully I can drill down through the ram as 9/16 is slightly larger than the metric one. Reason is it is allowing some arcing of the top of the push plate towards the ram.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jul 17, 2010)

What about using contoured rails and bearings on the slide but on the underside on the angle iron piece?


----------



## blades (Jul 17, 2010)

That would be just an added expense as bearings are not really needed, there is very little wear in that area. There real wear area is between the top of the beam and the bottom of the push plate due to crud from the rounds. I use Dri slide on that area and the side guides. You could, if you want to get fancy, incorporate some Deralin or brass wear bars under the slide plate. But that again is over kill. You do not have as many forces working against you when the wedge is on the end of the beam, unlike a combination unit where all the forces are captivated between the wedge on the ram and the foot plate. Which is then transmitted into the beam.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jul 17, 2010)

It was just an idea. I do like your set up though.


----------

